# Components too hot from fireplace



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a built in fireplace mantel/entertainment center with space above the fireplace to put different components(directv receiver, ps3, etc)

The problem is after a couple hours of use the area gets too hot for the equipment. IS there an insulator I could use to almost stop the transfer of heat. Would using just regular foam insulation work??

I have attached a picture of the area in question


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Foam equals off gassing, when gets hot, or if it melts. What is the measured temp that you are getting, where the components and tv are sitting? You can use a Grill thermometer with remote sensor, to give you that info.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Could you move the components to the side opposite the sub? Would get less heat from the fire there.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

chitownken said:


> Could you move the components to the side opposite the sub? Would get less heat from the fire there.


I just noticed that sub. Bad placement for it. It should be back by the seating area, or on the wall, near the seating, not in that cabinet.

Really need to know what temps they are getting, before any suggestions can be made.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

when i was doing the A/V thing. i read some stories about just how bad it was to put any gear over/around a fireplace. just say'n...


----------



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Foam equals off gassing, when gets hot, or if it melts. What is the measured temp that you are getting, where the components and tv are sitting? You can use a Grill thermometer with remote sensor, to give you that info.


will have to do that next time we run it. In all honesty it was after beuing run for 5 hours. Highly unlikely we run it that much.

My other thought was to use some spacers(like footers) on the side and elevate the components off the wood so it has less direct heat


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

McMaster Carr is a good place to look for various types of insulation.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#thermal-insulation/=ow6sih

The other thing that will help is to get good airflow through the compartments. It does not look like you have glass in the front, so that is good (that would really trap the hot air). Possibly you can find a few small decorative grills, that you can mount above the components, to let hot air escape.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to say that the firebox surround doesn't look like it's built of fire resistant materials to me. If you're getting enough heat transfer to adversely affect electronics, that's a double ?? as to how the whole thing is constructed. You might want to contact your local fire department for an inspection. Better you get red flagged and have to rebuild it correctly than you burn your house down.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Zero clearance is to combustibles...

Most electronics in their literature tell you ambient temps that they can work in. That close to fireplace I'm sure isn't in ambient range.


----------



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

ChrisDIY said:


> Zero clearance is to combustibles...
> 
> Most electronics in their literature tell you ambient temps that they can work in. That close to fireplace I'm sure isn't in ambient range.


not sure if directed to me. The fireplace was built to the specs required. It is a zero clearance fire place there is 1.5 inches on either side of the firebox and about 2 inches ontop


----------



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556093145.html

will be trying something like this to keep the componnets cool


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

Bad idea, really bad idea. I've been doing A/V for 23 years. Don't insulate it- move it all.


----------



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

JPL said:


> Bad idea, really bad idea. I've been doing A/V for 23 years. Don't insulate it- move it all.


Then I'm sure you saw my last post about using component cooler fans


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

So- where do the fans get the COOL AIR? Bad idea, bad design=bad result. Fry your stuff- it's your $$$. Hopefully you won't endanger anyone, or burn your house down.


----------



## BigRedFan (Oct 9, 2012)

JPL said:


> So- where do the fans get the COOL AIR? Bad idea, bad design=bad result. Fry your stuff- it's your $$$. Hopefully you won't endanger anyone, or burn your house down.


nice comment. 

First of all let me start. 

This is zero clearance insert fireplace. The mantel was built and exceeds the reccomended specs. The fireplace was installed by a licensed installer who said as much about the mantel.


Second,

For being an AV guy you obviously dont know how Cooler Fans work. These fans work by expelling out the warm air. They do not blow air in but instead blow air out of the cavity. Thus creating a cooler enviroment


Third,

Dont be a tool and say things about burning houses down


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

Number 1:Bad design is still bad design, regardless of your fireplace installers qualifications.

Number 2: I'm well aware of fan operation. A fan is a fan. They move air from point to point- if you suck hot air out, you need a cool air inlet somewhere to flow from inlet to exhaust. 

Number 3: I haven't resorted to name calling here.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i agree with JPL. unless you pipe in cool air from somewhere else, your just circulating hot air. after all, heating air is what a fireplace is meant to do. i have read about tv's melting from being over fireplaces.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Zero clearance is a term used to describe a certain fireplace’s ability to be enclosed completely by combustible building material that can be positioned right up against the body of the fireplace. That is the back, top, bottom and sides. *The front area is designed to radiate heat and therefore must be given adequate clearance to combustibles.* In this case, objects such as furniture, should be kept a minimum of 48″ away.

ALL electronic components I have ever been exposed to have heat sinks and or fans which dissipate heat to the air. If the air is warm or hot the heat cannot dissipate.

Like Fix and JPL are is saying...


----------

